# Samsung UE46ES6300 Smart TV - Cannot connect to Wireless Router problems! HELP!



## Becksbarr7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I purchased an Samsung UE46ES6300 Smart TV for my Boyfried for Christmas & we are struggling to connect it to our WiFi to use the features. Obviously I went through the procedures - Network settings, found my WiFi, typed in my Network password & unfortunately states: 'Unable to connect to the Wireless Router'. Taking into account my Virgin Media Router is directly next to my TV, I cannot see what the problem is?! The Wireless & Internet is 100% working as we have other devices running of it - I-pad, Laptop, Phones etc! 

I have been reading about this issue on the Web & it seems as though its not only me whom has encounterd this problem! 

Just a quick thread to seem if anyone can help in solving my problem & can help me in enabling me to connect our new Smart TV to the Internet. 

Your help will be much appreciated. 

Many thanks, 

Becks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First thing to try is to remove all security settings from your router/wifi configuration. Then test again.

Many of the connection issues pertaining to standalone hardware such as this, are related to the security configuration of the network.


----------



## Becksbarr7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello - Thank you for your reply! 

Tried Disabling security & still having the same problem... Help please! 

Becks


----------



## Becksbarr7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone got any advice?! Really want to use my new TV to its full potential!! 

Becks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

when you removed the wireless security on the router did you also remove any wireless security and settings from the smart TV this needs to be done also restore to default settings if neccessary then try and connect to the router without security?

Do you have wireless mac address filtering enabled on the router also?


----------



## Becksbarr7 (Dec 27, 2012)

You have lost me! Lol Bare in mind I am not the most computer literate! 

I would also like to add, I have also encounterd the same problem when trying to connect my Blu-Ray players to the Wireless! 

Becks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

An explanation of mac address filtering here below:

MAC filtering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Please post make and model of your wireless router please.

Please check your TV documentation on how to reset to default.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is typically more information needed than just the wifi password such as the security type (ie: WPA, WPA2, etc.). They both (the wifi network and the device) have to be using the same security type.

Start with the User Manual or Quick Setup Guide. They should walk you through step by step how to set it up.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have the same TV (6 series) but smaller UE37ES6300. 
I can think of two things that may help. When you connect to your network, make sure that you type your WPA or WEP key correctly, some are case sensitive.

If you are sure no typos were made. then your router may be too near your TV. Some wireless devices will mot connect in the "near field" if the signal strength is too strong.
This does not affect every model and wireless device as some are able to cope better than others. ( If the signal is too strong then it can distort your wireless reception, this is like trying to read a newspaper 2 inches away from your eyes, its too close.)

The easy solution is to use a LAN cable, your TV has a LAN port so if you have a spare ethernet port on your router you can connect that way. I have not actually tried my Samsung on wireless as its on Ethernet but if you dont solve it will try mine on wireless to see if I can help further, however my TV is downstairs and router upstairs, not next to each other.


----------



## Becksbarr7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you very much - will try that now!


----------

